# The Vending Machine



## goathappy

This is a completely random game and very easy to play. The person puts a coin in the vending machine and the next person to post says what comes out. Example:

Person 1:

*inserts coin*

Then person 2 says what comes out and then inserts another coin

Person 2:

a bag of chips

*inserts coin*

Next person:

a goat

Game starts now

*inserts coin*


----------



## Thanatos

a soda

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

reese

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

peanuts

*inserts coin*


----------



## goathappy

(remember, it doesn't have to necessarily be vending machine items that come out :wink: )

soup

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

A pretty spotted LaMancha doeling

"Inserts coin"


----------



## toth boer goats

> (remember, it doesn't have to necessarily be vending machine items that come out :wink: )


 gotcha... :wink:

eggplant

"Inserts coin"


----------



## RowdyKidz

a PGCH Pygmy Buck
Make it brown! :wink: 

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

a spotted puppy

*inserts coin*


----------



## FourSnyders

harness goats galore!


----------



## toth boer goats

a palm tree


*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

money

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

frog


*inserts coin*


----------



## goathappy

RowdyKidz said:


> money
> 
> *inserts coin*


That would make it a slot machine then right? :lol:

Ok, wood came out

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

Yup! And I need money! :slapfloor: 
Anyway...

chocolate 

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

> money
> 
> *inserts coin*





> That would make it a slot machine then right? :lol:


 yeah... :ROFL:

casino

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

:ROFL: 

taylor swift

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

:greengrin: 

fish in a bowel of water

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

a black cat

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

clown

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

star

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

monkey


*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

Twilight character

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

ice cube

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

basketball

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

A cup of good, strong black coffee
 
"Inserts Coin"


----------



## RowdyKidz

puppy

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

cell phone

*inserts coin*


----------



## goathappy

a gnome

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

kangaroo

*inserts coin*


----------



## goathappy

a wish

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

sports car

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

an extra hour or two of sleep each night.

"inserts coin"


----------



## toth boer goats

hehe :greengrin: 


flat screen TV

"inserts coin"


----------



## RunAround

Monkeys! 

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

scooby doo

"inserts coin" :2cents:


----------



## RowdyKidz

easy kiddings!

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

burp


*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

pizza 

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

beer


*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

dumplings

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

fudge sundae

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

brownie batter blizzard

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

You all are making me hungry-i'll put down a healthier option-

cantelope

"insert coin"


----------



## RowdyKidz

Lol

Honey Mustard Pringles!

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

I know... lol .......I am getting hungry to.... :greengrin: :wink: 

candle

"insert coin"


----------



## RowdyKidz

Ford Truck

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

wind


*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

someone to walk 3 more miles for me today

"inserts coin"


----------



## toth boer goats

free movie ticket

"inserts coin"


----------



## RunAround

coffee!

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

banana split

:2cents: (Good idea RunAround)... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Kidding to be over for the year! :hair: 

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

good milker and kid sales this next year

"inserts coin"


----------



## RunAround

Grape Kool-Aid

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

taco


:2cents:


----------



## RunAround

Chickens!

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

beans


:2cents:


----------



## RunAround

Goat Cheese

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

candy canes

:2cents:


----------



## goathappy

time machine

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

corn

*inserts coin*


----------



## RunAround

tea

:2cents:


----------



## redneck_acres

someone who loves to shovel manure

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

broccoli


:2cents:


----------



## RowdyKidz

new barn

*insert coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

fish

*insert coin*


----------



## keren

Fred Flintstone

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

wilma

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

JD Tractor

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

cracker jacks

*inserts coin*


----------



## FourSnyders

fireworks

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

turtle

*inserts coin*


----------



## FourSnyders

tired people

*insterts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

rainbow

*insterts coin*


----------



## FourSnyders

s'mores

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

fire works

*inserts coin*


----------



## AlaskaBoers

a bale of hay!


coin


----------



## toth boer goats

hamburger

*inserts coin*


----------



## FourSnyders

cats (ARG!!!! I hate cats now! See "Chatter Box" forum under "Interesting Puzzle" to see why!)

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

hot dogs


*inserts coin*


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a cupcake? haha

-inserts coin-


----------



## redneck_acres

A venus fly trap

"insers coin"


----------



## PiccoloGoat

a shoe

-inserts coin-


----------



## toth boer goats

shorts

*inserts coin*


----------



## RowdyKidz

Warm Weather!!! 

*Inserts Coins*


----------



## redneck_acres

"A miracle"

"Inserts Coin"


----------



## toth boer goats

shorts

inserts coin-


----------



## RowdyKidz

-New Camera-

-Inserts Coin-


----------



## toth boer goats

pickle

-Inserts Coin-


----------



## sparks879

A baby alpine!

"inserts coin"


----------



## toth boer goats

saber tooth tiger

"inserts coin"


----------



## shadycreekgoats

saanen buck 

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

People to reserve doe/buck kids out of my does next year.

"inserts coin"


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Lamancha Doeling from kastdemur's

*inserts coin*


----------



## farmgirl1

SANTA!!!

*inserts coin*


----------



## shadycreekgoats

3 show quality, purebred saanen does 

*inserts coin*


----------



## Young Goat Farmer

Pygmy goats

*inserts coin*


----------



## shadycreekgoats

a custom made goat barn!

*inserts coin*


----------



## logansmommy7

polled, blue eyed doelings on my next kidding!

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

harley

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Grand Champion Boer Doe

*inserts coin*


----------



## farmgirl1

1 million dollars worth of goat feed


----------



## toth boer goats

Lime

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

"A miracle"

"inserts coin"


----------



## farmgirl1

(I forgot to insert my coin and I still got something, lol sorry)

cheesemaking book and supplies

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Hamburger and fries

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Life to go smoothly without money problems

*inserts coin*


----------



## farmgirl1

A new vending machine

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

New jeans

*inserts coin*


----------



## redneck_acres

To not be on the phone on hold anymore

"Inserts Coin"


----------



## RPC

To actually make money at work

"Inserts Coin"


----------



## toth boer goats

happiness

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

To have all my goats bred

*inserts coin*


----------



## farmgirl1

Alpaca with shears and lessons on wool spinning

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

tv dinner

*inserts coin*


----------



## keren

A fish. *inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Gold nugget

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Have a happy healthy life

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Roses.... ouch... darn thorn...LOL :laugh: :wink: 


*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

January wethers so the kids have goats to sell at the fair.

* inserts coin*


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Many doe kids!

*Inserts Coin*


----------



## RPC

A chicken

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

snack pack

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Snow

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Sun

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Quint does

*inserts coin*


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

my dream date

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Kids (human kind)

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

pink dress


*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Goats to kid already

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

A pumpkin eater


*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Free money 

*inserts coin*


----------



## Paige

Mini donkey!

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

3 wishes

*inserts coin*


----------



## Paige

I nigi doe kid!

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Boer Doe kid

*inserts coin*


----------



## Paige

oberhasli doe kid!
*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Puppy


*inserts coin*


----------



## Paige

kitten
*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Pony

*inserts coin*


----------



## Paige

deer
*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

hiccup
*inserts coin*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

A bag of goat pellets!
*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

chocolate bar

*inserts coin*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Unpopped Popcorn Bag
*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Popped popcorn.... :laugh: 

*inserts coin*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

BAHAHAHA

Empty bag of M&MS
*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 


A unopened bag of M & M's ....HeHe...


*inserts coin*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

A magazine

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

burp

*inserts coin*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

FART

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: 

Labrador


*inserts coin*


----------



## naturalgoats

duck

*inserts coin*


----------



## farmgirl1

foreign bacon

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

shoe

*inserts coin*


----------



## iddybit acres

poop

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Air freshener

*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

Mitten

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

TGS members... :thumb: 


*inserts coin*


----------



## RPC

LGD

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Alfalfa hay

*inserts coin*


----------



## naturalgoats

electric fence charger

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

goat halter

*inserts coin*


----------



## naturalgoats

lead rope

*inserts coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Monkey

*inserts coin*


----------



## Pygmy Packer

A Pygmy pack sadel (long story there :GAAH: )

:2cents:


----------



## naturalgoats

a goat safe trail....

*inserts coin*

(and pygmy packer I might be able to help you with the saddle.... e-mail me if you want)


----------



## PrincessB

your mother

*inserts coin*


----------



## Pygmy Packer

A Airsoft gun

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

LOL :ROFL: 

The moon

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

bumper of a pickup

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A Neanderthal man

:2cents:


----------



## naturalgoats

neanderthal man's hand axe

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

A wig

:2cents:


----------



## Pygmy Packer

200 acres of mountain in Montana (this is a BIG vending machine!!!)

:2cents:


----------



## RowdyKidz

I want an Arabian Horse....

*inserts coin*


----------



## naturalgoats

a beautiful Arabian horse!!!! :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

lettuce

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Cargill Right Now Onyx Mineral - enough for 6 months
:2cents:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

A Purebred registered Nubian!
(P.S. I'm looking to buy one)

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

> A Purebred registered Nubian!
> (P.S. I'm looking to buy one)


:greengrin: only have the boers... sorry I can't help with that.... :wink:

crackers

:2cents: :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Goat lice! AAAAAHHHHH!
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

handkerchief


:2cents: :2cents:


----------



## naturalgoats

a nose that needs the handkerchief :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

The rest of the person that belongs with the nose :2cents:


----------



## naturalgoats

The goat that was stealing stuff out of the person whose nose needed a handkerchief :2cents:


----------



## freckles

Lice spray eek 
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: you all are too funny...  


Towel
:2cents:


----------



## DavyHollow

umbilical cord


----------



## freckles

A pure black nubian doeling :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A framed picture of a tomato hornworm

:2cents:


----------



## freckles

a hot air balloon :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Grass clippings
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

mower

:2cents:


----------



## freckles

a zeroturn around :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Oobleck
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

pair of jeans


:2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

a goat!!


----------



## freckles

mashed potatoes :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

gravy

:2cents:


----------



## freckles

Fork :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A winged horse
:2cents:


----------



## freckles

A pony :2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

A beautiful horse :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A fishhook
:2cents:


----------



## freckles

a catfish :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

fishing pole

:2cents:


----------



## freckles

tackle box :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

sandpaper

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Your dream buck
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

Giggling little girl

:2cents:


----------



## freckles

Balloons
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

free ticket to Disneyland


:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A big new barn
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

6 Tons of Alfalfa hay

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Oh yeah!  Thanks Pam!

A bale of moldy hay (Sorry, it was the vending machine's fault!)

:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

A brand new MacBook Pro!!! 


"coins" (Not sure how to make the emoticon. lol)


----------



## toth boer goats

> "coins" (Not sure how to make the emoticon. lol)


 copy and paste it .... :wink:

hamburger and fries
:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

Okay we'l see if this works... lol

Pistachios!

images/smilies/2cents.gif


----------



## milkmaid

A hobbit

:2cents: (Frosty, type this, without the spaces : 2cents : )


----------



## Frosty1

A balrog 


:2cents: (Hope that worked) Thanks milkmaid!


----------



## toth boer goats

> :2cents: (Hope that worked) Thanks milkmaid!


 You got it... :hi5: 

Boer goat
:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

toth boer goats said:


> :2cents: (Hope that worked) Thanks milkmaid!
> 
> 
> 
> You got it... :hi5:
> 
> Boer goat
> :2cents:
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks to you too Pam! 

A FB Proven Boer Doe For FREE!!!!!!!!! :wink:

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

You're welcome! 

A heavenly smell

:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

Choco chip cookies... Mmmmmm


:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A bottle of cologne labeled "Buck Essence. Guaranteed To Impress Does."

:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

milkmaid said:


> A bottle of cologne labeled "Buck Essence. Guaranteed To Impress Does."
> 
> :2cents:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :laugh:

A pair of shoes for your goats feet. Guaranteed that you won't have to trim hooves!!! 

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Snow

:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

Ice

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

> A bottle of cologne labeled "Buck Essence. Guaranteed To Impress Does."


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

apple pie

:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

cherry pie!

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

More pasture area for your goats
:2cents:


----------



## .:Linz:.

Peach cobbler 

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Blue light

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

map


:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

craisins

:2cents:


----------



## .:Linz:.

Film


----------



## .:Linz:.

oops :2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

adorable nubian kid!
*adds coin*


----------



## Frosty1

Free ADGA reg. LaMancha Buckling. *happy sigh*

:2cents:

myanjelicgirlz: if you type in : 2cents : With no spaces, you'll get the :2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

a granola bar
thanks frosty!
2cents


----------



## Frosty1

a bag of skittles

You're welcome  You forgot the colons though.  : 2cents: Just don't put any spaces. 

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cards

:2cents:


----------



## Willow

a cup of sweet feed :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

Milk shake

:2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

detention
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

toad

:2cents:


----------



## goat

a fat frog

:2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

yummy!


----------



## toth boer goats

> yummy!


Is that what came out when you inserted a coin? 
Cause you didn't insert the coin? :wink:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

haha sorry it was 4 in the morning..... I was delirious and hungry.... and the frog seemed yummy..... no... um a black and white spotted goat
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

> haha sorry it was 4 in the morning..... I was delirious and hungry.... and the frog seemed yummy..... no... um a black and white spotted goat
> :2cents:


 :laugh: OK too funny...

hamburger

:2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

pulled pork sandwhich!
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

Yum... :greengrin: 


subway sandwich



:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A rooster's crow

:2cents:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

a rattlesnake!
:2cents:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

a money tree with goats happily eating it its branches :laugh: :leap: 

*inserts coin*


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

a 7 point buck


----------



## toth boer goats

Lots of hay

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A pair of Great Pyrenees with lots of experience guarding goats, a lifetime supply of top-of-the-line food for them, and neighbors who won't mind the barking. 

:2cents:


----------



## Frosty1

A puppy! 


:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

Prime rib dinner

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A scream
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

A scary movie....

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A beautiful cou blanc Alpine doe with a girth belt (in milk)

*inserts coin*


----------



## Frosty1

A new barn with 6 stalls, a hallway, tin covered walls, and places for feeding in the aisle. 

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

lots of wrapped gifts

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A flawless ND doe!!!

*inserts coin*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a kitten

*inserts coin*


----------



## rosti

A dark bay quarter horse filly.


*inserts coin*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a gorgeous LaMancha doeling 
*inserts coin*


----------



## xymenah

A new place to live

*inserts coin*


----------



## Breezy-Trail

This place http://www.krutz-properties.com/listing ... tID=541443
I figure it would take me 14-18 months to save for the down payment of 20-25%.
Once I get a job I am going to save for it. My dream farm.

*inserts Coin*


----------



## toth boer goats

Show boer Doe

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Nothing 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

another BIG barn that can hold 100 goats 

*inserts coin*


----------



## KW Farms

A unicorn. 

*inserts coin*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a snake 

*inserts coin*


----------



## milkmaid

Fire

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

sundae

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

another show quality ND doe

:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

A BEAUTIFUL Alpine buck that ONLY throws girls, and they are all different. He also has a great fore-udder AND rear-udder attachment.

*Insert coin*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dirt

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

worms

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a rock

:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

A Alpine Doeling!!    

:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A sticker.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CASH! :laugh: 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A really nice ND buckling 

:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

Some jelly belly jelly beans.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sounds good!
a rat
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a puppy

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

salt water

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a butterfinger candy bar :drool: 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:drool: 

a fish!
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A tornado
:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

MONEY!!!!!!  :laugh:  

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a new goatie!

*inserts coin*


----------



## mistydaiz

a Cherry Dr.Pepper

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mountain Dew

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

coke
:2cents:


----------



## mistydaiz

a sundgau Alpine doeling! :drool: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A blue eyed moon spotted dairy ND doe! Oh with WATTELS!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## dustyroad

^guess I have to pay for myself too 
*inserts coins*

a veterinary gift certificate

*inserts more coins*


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

doxin doggy!!!
*inserts coins*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

more adorable bottle babies  

:2cents:


----------



## DavyHollow

a baby juliana piglet!


----------



## milkmaid

A full-grown wild boar.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dustyroad said:


> ^guess I have to pay for myself too
> *inserts coins*
> 
> a veterinary gift certificate
> 
> *inserts more coins*


LOL!! oops! sorry! here have this :2cents: :ROFL:

A cow

:2cents:


----------



## DavyHollow

a heifer named Norman


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a pig

:2cents:


----------



## mistydaiz

a Canon Rebel digital camera

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

new little ND kids!

:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sundgau, pure Black, and Cou Noir Alpine doelings!!! :drool: 

*Insert Coin*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a cup of worms

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ gross 
A new, bigger goat pen 


:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^I like yours! lol!

A new barn

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a life time supply of shavings/straw

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lets add a lifetime supply of nice green hay to that!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lets also add a lifetime supply of grain!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good! Should we add treats!?

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Of course!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! how bout a wattled goat?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You can have that, I want a black buckskin with brown eyes 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sound's pretty!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll also take a beautiful gold doe  Anything else you want to add to our order 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How bout chamie doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

K  I'll add a gorgoues cou blanc to that 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And a Swiss marked one too!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How bout a flashy, blue eyed, wattled doe for you and a soild chamoisee doe for me? 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh well thats not fair cuz I want BOTH! LOL! chamoisee is my FAVORITE color! but I really love flashy and BLUE EYES!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I love chamoisee too  I'll be happy with a soild black though if you want the cham  :laugh: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Sure why not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a gorgeous light chamoisee LaMancha doe

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A lamancha doe

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You want a LaMancha?

An Alpine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! But my Mom won't let me get one  really we don't have the room for any full size dairy goats

A Togg.. 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's too bad  They are sooooooo sweet  
A Nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm know! I want to try and talk her into a mini mancha

A boer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a Saanen

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A little pygmy 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

An Angora


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A savana


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A Sable

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kiko


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A mini horse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Morgan horse


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A QH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think we owe a lot of :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops  :laugh: 

an Arabian

Better pay up!
:2cents: :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HEHE! 

My new goaties!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

My new buckling :laugh: 

:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A giraffe. :laugh:

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A lion :laugh: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A tiger and bear Oh My!!! LOL!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A zebu :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! 
a kangaroo 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A dog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A pad of papper


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a stickie note
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bee hive

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a piece of candy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a tootsie roll


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a butterfinger :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snickers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

M&M
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a PB&J
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a plate of noodles
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

salt


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pepper
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

spices


----------



## RMADairyGoats

nutmeg
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a fish!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A shark! 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a crab


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!
A big pot of shrimp :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nasty! 

a goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a chicken


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a turkey


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A goose
:2cents:
BTW I think you owe a lot of :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep and so do you! LOL!

I'm off to bed, Night! :wave:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Good night  Wow that seems so early! It's 9:00 here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it is 11:00 here and I had a LONG day driving ALL day! (left at 8:30am and got home at 4:30 - 5pm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I guess you have decided to stay up and goof around a little longer  :laugh: LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! yes.....


----------



## KW Farms

A beagle.

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A husky
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A horse halter. 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A dog

:2cents:


----------



## DavyHollow

an intricate knowledge of math based sciences (lol)


----------



## KW Farms

A pretzel. 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a chip
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A treasure map. :laugh:

:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

popcorn

:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lollipop.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

apples
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

candy
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cake
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a goatling 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A SR doe
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a buck

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

paper
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A guitar 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A cat
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

another buck lol!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
A Alpine doeling
:2cents:


----------



## Frog pond farm

A super cute ADGA registered ND doeling :hi5: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A LaMunchie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A Saanen
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Sable


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You keep making me pay for your stuff! LOL!
A Toggenburg
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! not always! just when I forget!

a nubian 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
A LaMancha 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

3,000 chickens!

(totally not worth 2 pennies!)

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!
A duckling
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a turkey

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A goose
:2cents:


----------



## Frog pond farm

A horse :hi5: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Morgan Horse!


----------



## KW Farms

A horse shoe.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

show shoes

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

show clothes
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

show goat! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
A National CH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:drool: 

an ARMCH 3*D doe!

:2cents: and here is some for you cause you didn't pay  :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops! Thanks  :laugh: 
A PGCH/MCH/GCH doe with a 10*D/9*M


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

again! :2cents: LOL!!!

a light saber :2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A hundred bucks.

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

$1000 dollars 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

$4000!!!! Think of how many goats I could buy!!!! :drool: (and fence!)

:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A jelly fish.

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a beef cow ready to eat :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A Golden Guernsey doeling! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A kinder doeling
:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

A beautiful black Alpine buck!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  

*Inserts coin*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A Oberhasli
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some more bucks!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^lol!!
More adorable, pesky bottle babies that love to try and eat your hair, clothes and shoes! :laugh:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How bout another buck with wattles and blue eyes! Oh and polled! 

:2cents:


----------



## Frog pond farm

A barn for my goats :shades: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A LOT of land that is fenced in!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A big forest for my goaties to browse in 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A big huge barn with LOTS and LOTS of hay!!!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

More awesome quality does
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And some awesome bucks! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You are like buck crazy!!
A brown eyed solid buckskin doe from Lost Valley
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes I am, I want one SOOOOO bad!  

A Rosasharn doe out of Rosasharn Uni and Rosasharn Tiger L! :drool: (A buck out of that pair would be nice too!  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!! Why on earth would you WANT a buck???  :laugh: Does are much more fun!
NC PromisedLand Rain-Beau


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You do drive way breeding for two years in a row and tell me if you want a buck! LOL! 

A LaMancha :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A gorgeous cou clair ALpine doe :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

An ND doe that milks out 5lbs at a time!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A ND buck out of NC PromisedLand RC Beau Nita


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh so now you want a buck?! LOL!

An ND from NC PromisedLand


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well, I would LOVE a kid out of Beau Nita  I had a buckling reservation on her but she had a single doe. I'm already on her reservation list for next year though :clap:

A ND from Rosasharn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah yes Rosasharn has some very nice goats! And Anne is so nice! We have LOTS of Rosasharn blood in our heard!

A kid from Flat Rocks!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A doeling from Twin Creeks out of Fantasia :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I just LOVE TX Twincreeks!


----------



## KW Farms

Some goldfish.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

An Ice cream
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a peppermint
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a burger


----------



## RMADairyGoats

So you're going to may me pay for your burgur? :laugh:
french fries
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!  lol!

A milk shake!
:2cents: and here I'll get you one too :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Thanks 
a puppy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A cat 
:2cents:

and I am not paying for a puppy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sorry 
some apples
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

a peach!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a cantaloupe
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

a watermelon
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cake 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pie

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cookies
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

chips

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

junk food!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rice

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

water mellons
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

honey 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

seeds
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fish

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

foals
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

filly

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

colt
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

buckling
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

a sweet doeling
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A ND doe from Lost Valley 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A gorgeous kid from NC PromisedLand
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A kid from Rosasharn 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A LaMancha kid from Autumn Acres :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I want a Mancha too!!

:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

nubian doeling
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A Saanen doeling
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

Heck, I'll take any doeling.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!

a ND doe with a flawless udder! :drool:

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take one of those too 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 

How bout a buck of my own that has wattles and blue eyes!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why do I have to pay for it???????? lol!
A beautiful, flawless brown eyed buckskin doe
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sorry!

I'll take one of those too!

:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

Cinnamon Roll!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds good!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take one too 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!
a bagel with cream cheese!!

:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

a bagel with nutella!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

toast
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

pomegranate 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

peach

:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

nectarine
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a new, bigger goat house!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

With LOTS of pen space!

:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

any kind of ice cream.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

flowers
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

snake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Spider

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^way on earth would you want that??? LOL!
more rain!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wouldn't! LOL!

cake

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

roses
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

strawberry cupcake
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Bacon 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want some too!!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
eggs
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

toast
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

sausage
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fried dough! YUM!!! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cookie dough!!! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A sugar cookie.

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

brownies
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Mary Poppins
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a horse
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a duck

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Some baby chicks
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lots of goats!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hay
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A winning lotto ticket.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My own hay field! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and it's all alfalfa hay! 

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A rabid octopus

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^that is kinda scary! LOL!

a wolf 
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Seven years of plenty

:2cents:

(my brothers and sisters are helping me with ideas, hahaha.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! too funny!

seven sickly cows

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHy would you even consider wanting that???? LOL
more goats!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shrug: so that...... ummm.... they.... ummm..... I don't know! LOL!

Bucks!

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A vast, green, green, green pasture!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a swamp

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ :scratch: LOL!
a crocodile
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it was the first thing that came to my mind 

a gator 

:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

a frog
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A shark
:2cents:


----------



## Goat Luvr

a dolphin
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a clown fish 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

crab :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

gross! 
lobster 
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A grin

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHAT??!!! Crab is awesome with a capital A 
new shoes
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yuck!

new show close 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

another milking stand
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A milking stand! 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A BEAUTIFUL ND buck with wattles and blue eyes!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

another goat house
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

i want one too!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Another big goat pen
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

with lots of rocks and things for them play on!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Some new hay feeders since mine is sooooo ugly!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll take some too! I need one for outside!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A lifetime supply of alfalfa hay!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wants that too!!!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And also a lifetime suppy of grain, beat pulp, Calf Manna, BOSS and alfalfa cubes 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep I'll take all that too! (just would like A. Pellets not cubes  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:2cents"


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK, I can change our order to pellets  
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good to me!
lets add a LTS of Shavings, some straw for kidding stalls, and DE!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DE????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Diamatasious(sp?) Earth it is kinda like Lime but it kills bad bugs and stuff.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK, so I want some of that too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Hmmm..... What else does we need????

More goats!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! And hmmm....A lifetime supply of minerals 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! and Baking Soda!

:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

An icecream cone!

:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Shem, Ham, and Japheth

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And their wives 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat cookies!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a new pair of clippers
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

and some blades and oil 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Most definitely! :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

More goats! :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and even more!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And some LaManchas too 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Maybe a few bucks 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES YES YES!!!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
Maybe some doelings from Rosasharn Farm 
:2cents: (I think way would cost WAYYYY more that 2 cents though)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I think your right, WAY more! but if we add our 2 cent together!!....


LOL! :2cents"


----------



## naturalgoats

You guys are getting so many goats that I'm going to give you some grain and hay....


:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks Miranda  
A kidding cam, so I can watch all my new goats when they go into labor 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! thanks Miranda! 

Ooohhh! I want one too! and it has to go on Mare Stare! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK! How about a milking machine?
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can have that.... I am not a fan of them...

a new milk stand!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHAT??!!! I want one soooooooooooo bad!!!
I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! too much work for me! LOL

hmm... a doe and buck kid from Dragonfly farm!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh, so I have to pay for that???! LOL!
A doeling from Rosasharn!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh LOL! Here :2cents: LOL!

I want one two!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
A new vacuum 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

for the barn? 

I want one! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, for the house 
But I'll take one for the barn too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yuck! you made me pay for that!? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey, I never said you have to buy it 
some cake 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! true!

A soda!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mountain dew!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dr. Pepper 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

some more nipples for the baby goaties 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and an endless supply of bottles!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

An Alpine 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aa MUNCHIE!!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too  Were is it coming from?!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really want one from Longvu here in NH!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take one too 
:cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

new pair of clippers

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And some blades 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

some new show collars
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And some more plastic chains (I need more for all our new additions )
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes you do!

And a new barn! We're gonna need more room!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I want one too 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and our own hay field! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And some grain 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And more goats! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and a pony!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And more minis 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want one too!!!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You wanna get one from these folks? I do! http://www.allianceminis.com/
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!! :drool:

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
How 'bout a new barn 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! as long as it comes with alot of land!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

SOunds good to me 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And a new little doeling from Lost Prairie!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
And a doeling from J.O.Y. Farm with free transportation
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey wait I want free shipping on mine!!! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
a winning lotto ticket 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
And...Umm...another goat 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should call the MGS support group! LOL!

But I want one too!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!
How about an Alpine, I want one sooooo bad 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure! Why not!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
And..A Nubain 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Um not a big nubian fan.....

I would do a mini Nubian! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh I love Nubians!
Some more adorable chicks 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! no thanks!

turkeys!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Aww chicks are the cutest little things!!! I LOVE peepers 
I want some too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

turkeys are soo cool!

a dog

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I've never had one, but like them 
a cat
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had 2 one was nice and one was dinner! LOL!

sand
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A wrecked WWII bomber

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A Sundgau Alpine..... I want one soooooo bad!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A gorgeous LaMancha doeling
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A spotted boer doe 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

More bottles/nipples and a lambar for next years kids 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A small feed trough to put minerals in


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too! 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

oops i forgot to put coins in last time  

I want a fainting goat!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I had to pay for it 
Another ND 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I will take a black moon spotted ND.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want a buckskin!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I will take a blue eyed chamoisee.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take a beautiful cou blanc 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want the Chammie and the Cou!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A fan for my room, it's HOT here!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I want a cou clair.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take one too 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How 'bout a doe with a perfect udder! 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A boer buck with a level topline, deep twist, and good front end assembly. 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want an ND buck with perfect confo. and amazing udders behind him!!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A doe with a sweet temperament.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A perfect ND doe
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Me too!! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And a perfect Lamancha doe 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A Mini Nubian doe with perfect ears.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> And a perfect Lamancha doe
> :2cents:


Me too!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
A perfect Sr. Alpine doe from Iron Rod :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok... I'll take one too.... LO!L

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!
Another LaMancha!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How about some money fo more goats first! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

a LaMancha buck!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A doe that will copperate in the show ring!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I'd like one too, most of mine don't behave at all!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Neither does mine! 

A fantastic Boer doe.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Then I should send you Love Bug! :angel2: 

A moonspotted, blue eyed, wattled, chammie doeling!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
A water tank
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a new hay feeder

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A kidding cam
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! and it's hooked up to Mare Stare! for *FREE*!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WANT!!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

and a new preg doe! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me want one too! Who's she bred to?!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm.... a Bird buckling! LOL!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! OK!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And she has quad does!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A fence that keeps the goats in and the predators out!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sounds good!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

If only this kind of fence existed! 

A show quality ND doe!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The Lost Valley herd :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! :drool: 

and lets add Rosasharn's to that too!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK  And Willow Moon's
:2cents: BTW I like all of this would be WAYYYYY more than 2 cents!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!
:2cents:

LOL! I know! but hey we're bargin hunters! we get good deals!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! How about Dill's herd too 
:2cents:
LOL!!! Yeah, we've paid like 6 cents for some of the best Nigerians EVER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES YES YES!!!
:2cents:

Yep!  we're like those crazy coupon ladies! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Umm...How about Ashley's herd??!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! YES! YES!!!! As long as I get Birdy! :drool: :drool:  

:2cents: :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I want Dorcus 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, and I want Sensation! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ok..I Sooo want Duh winning!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I want Summer Love! 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK...I'll take Brook too 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey! No way! LOL!

if you take my Brookie grl I'll take Talker and Dinky!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
You'll have to pay A LOT more than that to get them! 
A beautiful doeling from Palita!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well Same to you! (for Brookie!)

And you want me to pay for it!?!?! RUDE! LOL!!!

A doe or buck kid from SG NC PromisedLand SIA Zena 3*M6*D AR

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Sorry 
Okay!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And a ram bueau doe!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh I have to buy you a Ram Beau kid??!
Oh, you wanna add Twin Creeks herd to our collection?!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Why not?! 

YES!!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's not fair!!!
OK  Ans Buttin' Heads 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*and


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How about Wood Bridge 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't know their animals too well, but hey if there nice why not!
:2cents:

And Dragonfly!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're BEAUTIFUL!
Oh yes! I want Topaz!!
:2cents:
We really have some nice animals here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I LOVE Topaz!!

Yes we do!

and we can add Fairlea too!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Okay 
And Olson Acres 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm...
And Gotta B Kid N 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I want Able Acres Boer Goat! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want a bunch of money to buy more goats!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I second that!

:2cents: But why are we paying for it?! LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

:ROFL:
i want a bigger barn so i can have more goats!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!! 

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

How 'bout a fence my goat can't get her head stuck in?!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A red merle Aussie.
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A pillow.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A blanket
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A bed.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A marker

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

some paper
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a frog

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A big pet snake that I can carry around all day!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EWWW!!!! LOL!

a lizard 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Agreed! 
A gecko


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

a panther 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey rude!!!
A lion
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! but true! 

a 1 eyed 3 horned giant purple people eater!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!
A everything but the kitchen sink sunday
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

a blanket of roses 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

some water
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A card 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Some mountain dew 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds good!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!
How about some more goats!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!! LOL! (like we need any more!)

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sure we do!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Holy O' holies :ROFL: :slapfloor: (sorry something a kid in my church said when we were playing a game LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!!!!
A time machine
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a plane ticket 

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a reindeer!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Santa! LOL!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
His elves 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

a Troll!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a spotted nubian doe.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A chamoisee LaMancha doe :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A solid black lamancha doe!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A solid black boer!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a Chammy Moonspotted ND or LM doe kid!!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one (or both) too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! both sound good!

:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Moonspotted nd
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I soild black buckskin!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Registered togg doe
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

A trespasser

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A spider web (YUCK!)
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A mini alpine!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A tin can
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

coffee...
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Pheonix rising bird is the word
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

AABG NDB Check it Out


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! cc you forgot to put your money in but when you look in the place where you recieve your gift there is Prairiewood Lonestar Stella (sorry lp, stella ran off LOL!).

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

HA! yeah I'll take Stella. Sorry, but I was broke so I couldn't pay for my gift.

I want SCDG Caught Ya Lookin
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

U aint getting her just yet!!!
U can have irish whisper puff daddy (i tiink tjats what hes called)
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

meluvgoats said:


> Pheonix rising bird is the word
> :2cents:


Oh I want him!! :drool:



meluvgoats said:


> U aint getting her just yet!!!
> U can have irish whisper puff daddy (i tiink tjats what hes called)
> :2cents:


Yep that is him! a handsome boy! and Puffy's (my doe) sire!

A doe kid from Velvet Acres Super Star Sydney 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Thats so cool skyla bird is d word is a great buck
(lp's goats r very popluar)
A doeling out,of dills f talk that talk
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is! :drool: I want him SOOOO bad!

A doeling out of Little Tot's Estate Jorgia Peach
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey why are you all taking my goaties?! 
J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey why are you all taking my goaties?! 
J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! We aren't taking them! We are taking their kids  less work for you! lol!

Dill's GA Rinky Dink

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Well meluvgoats is taking Stella (so she thinks LOL) and you're taking Rinky!
Phoenix Rising Amaze Me
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

True! Very true! LoL! 
Well your taking my goats !!

Lost Prairie AV You Da One
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Well they're pretty 
Hey you can't have YoYo for 2 cents!

A doeling out of Brookie 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As are yours!

LOL! Stop me! Hehe!

A doe out of Talker 

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
I will not let you have little Yo!
A doeling out of Puff.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna steal her in the night! (don't worry I'll leave you the two pennies  )

A do out of rinky dink


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No way! It would take ATLEAST $600 to buy her! 2 pennies ain't gonna cut it  LOL!
And ya can't have all my babies either!!! Ya gotta leave me with something girl! LOL!

A doeling out of Mazie 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'm not buying her! I am stealing her in the night! LOL!
LOL! Well your taking all of mine so  LOL!

A Munchie
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Not if I can help it! heheh!
LOL!

An Alpine :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

A wad of cash!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The barn I want!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
The trailer of your dreams!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh yes!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A farm of your dreams full of top quality nigerians
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want that too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Heyyy I didnt get anything :wink: :shocked: 
You can have a cake! And some goat feed.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Ok fine! 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!!!

You become mod on tgs
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be pretty cool!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A bunch of new ARMCH ND does!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want some too!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

same
a multicolored show quality registered with AGS nubian
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A reg LaMancha doe !

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A purebred French Alpine reg. with AGS. 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A National GCH doe!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I want a spotted/dappled Ennobled boer buck!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take a Boer doe from Pam (Toth Boer Goats)
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Nah, Im not really into meat goats...
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! I really like Pam goats, even though I'm not really into Boers... LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

I really like pams.


----------



## caprine crazy

She's got some pretty ones alright. She's even got one named Kayla! :greengrin: 

I want Lost Prairies Talk that Talk!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well that is a nice name! 

I want her too! And Rinky Dink!
:2cents: :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Hey, you can't have my goats!!! lol
In that case I'll take Brook & Mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: Not my babies! LOL!

then I'll take Yoda and Peach too!


----------



## meluvgoats

And ill take from riley, cracker and sydney
And from skyla cream puff and gingersnap


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOOOOO!!!! LOL! not my Snappy! or my Puffy!!!

Then I'll take you togg doe!


----------



## meluvgoats

Noooo not my lil girl!!! Then ill take mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww... but I'll miss my little bowling ball!

A cup of worms :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! U people need to stop taking my goats!!! I will not have any left!!!

^why would you want that?! LOL!

A pet snake
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Y`all took mine!

Well why would you want THAT!

fish :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!!!
Cuz I do want a pet snake 
a shark :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tah is just wrong! LOL!

party in a box LOL! :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why?! They're sooo cute!
LOL!
a rock
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CUTE!?!??

a star fish
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, cute! Hey you like cows and I like snakes!
patrick star 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Tooshay!(sp) LOL!

Spongebob :2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! My brothers watch every minute of the day so I'm kinda sick of it!
Riley, I LOVE snakes! I like cows but um... not as much as snakes or goats.
A smelly buck in rut
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a doe in heat
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

(not too bad, at least she's ready to breed!)
A crazy baby kid goat!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cows are awesome!!! LOL!

bottle babies
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A nigi baby from riley 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A free trip to ADGA Nationals! 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds really good to me!! Can the goats come too?

:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

Of course!  

A polar bear.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAY!!!

a ground hog
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A squirrel.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a bag of sunchips
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a twix bar
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a snickers 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

peanut butter m&m's 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh YUM!!!

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

They are my fav! :drool: 

ice cream!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My Fave M&M's!

Oh yes!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a nigerian kid!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and a LaMancha!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

How 'bout an Alpine!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure why not!

Some one to do my packing for the fair LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats

Slurpee

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A nice spring day (where it isn't too HOT!)
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

AGREED!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

a banana split
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Ooooh! I want one to!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me three!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

a new milk stand
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A new hay rack!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I want one of those aluminum fold up stands from hoegger!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be nice! Then I can have one to clip/bathe on and to bring to shows! and one for here!!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah I know!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Lost Prairie kid!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A J.O.Y Farm kid! And a kid out of Talker!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww thanks! 

A buck of my own!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I have to pay for your buck?!
An ALpine doeling
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry! I forgot and I was on an iPod so it makes it harder 

A LaMancha doeling 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a nigi doe
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Nigi buck! (BE would be nice to!  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ :roll: :laugh:

A Nigi kid out of Beau Nita!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A nigi kid out of Yoda!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Riley, Rude! LOL!

Me too :2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I want one of Brookie's babies too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Skyla!

A halter
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Using a halter in the show ring!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A leadrope
:2cents:


----------



## VincekFarm

a cucumber

*inserts coin*


----------



## caprine crazy

an Able Acres boer doe! I LOVE their goats!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A doeling out of Talker :drool: 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ :laugh:
A doeling from Puffy or Brookie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sweet babies!

A doe out of Talker, Sydney, Peach, and Cracker


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Oh come on! You can't have all those and not even pay for them! LOL!

A doeling out of Mazie
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh sorry! here ya go :2cents: LOL!

A doeling out of Fiesta!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Love bug 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey! You can't have Lovey!! My sister would want some cash for her! LOL!

Jerry! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
No way, no how! LOL!

Peanut 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll trsde! Lovers for Jerry! 

Um NO WAY! LOL! If that's as close as I can get to my own buck NO ONE is touching him! LOL!

Pilot
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

As tempting as that sounds....Jerry doesn't go anywere!
HAHAH!!!!!! And you want a buck because????? LOL!

NO!
Lilly 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Aw well.... I tried 
Have you ever had to do driveway breeding?!

Bummer!

Well.... she isn't mine any more! so your not taking her from me! Would you want to brake a little girls heart!?

Yoda!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No, but bucks are so gross!

LOL! Well I guess not! 

NO!
Snappy
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They might be... but I'll take your boys for two years and you can let me know how much you like Driveway breeding!

NO WAY!!!

:Mabel
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! No thanks!

LOL!

GA
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HA! See they are convenient! LOL!

You can have her! LOL! J/K

Maggie
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! I guess, but icky!
LOL!!!!

And you can have Maggie!
some Mountain Dew :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOL! I'm gonna tell her you said that!!

ME too! Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Go ahead! She hates me anyway 
LOL!
a swimming pool
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

a fly swatter (stupid fly keeps buzzing in my ear!)
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Oy I HATE that!
a rat
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! I'm going to get a fly swatter now! LOL! (and I won't have to pay for it! just stand up... oy! It's soo far away! LOL! J/K!)

a mouse 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! OMG you sound just like me! I ALWAYS say that! LOL! 
another radio
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Me too! My sister gets mad when I say it when she asks me to get something for her LOL!

a Tim Hwakins ticket!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHAH!!!!! "but it's sooo far away!!" :ROFL:

A new goat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! :ROFL: Yep... I still havent gotten up to get it yet....  LOL!

Me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA!!!! LOL!
An ALpine from Iron Rod :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

an AI tank that NEVER runs out of nitrogen!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take one too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and it's FULL of awesome bucks!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like Baywatch and Tiger L :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes!!! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And all of Ellen's handsome boys!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES YES YES!!!! I wouldn't mind a few Sugar moon boys either!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me either!
:drool:


----------



## KW Farms

A rubber ducky!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A bubble bath
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A big bath tub.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and big bubbles! 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A POWER SHOWER
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

an industrial blow dryer 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

iphone touch
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a lap top of my own! (my last one died!)
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

I have a notepad (mini laptop) they're really good! and cheaper too :wink: 

Radio

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! That is the last thing on my list... LOL! First is new clippers, a goat, and a trip to MN for ADGA Nationals  LOL!

new clothes 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!

a finished champion nd doe

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Dills BF kiss this :drool: 

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'd be happy with most any Dill's doe!! (Or buck!)
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh same!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The Rosasharn herd!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Thats a good gift froma vending machine!!!! :drool:  
The little tots estate herd :drool: 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would say so!

The TX Twincreeks herd! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

The Fairylea(sp?) herd.
   
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poppy Patch herd! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The algedi herd!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

The Dills a little goat farm herd  
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Redwood Hill's Farm herd!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The Iron Rod herd :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

The Lost Prairie herd  
   
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

The Able Acres Boer Goats herd!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

The J.O.Y Farm herd :wink: 
   
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww Thanks 

The Phoenix Rising herd! 

:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh, I love your goaties, I'll mind them when your on Hols  But they mightened come back :laugh: 

The Lost Valley herd!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well thank you!

Olsen Acres herd!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

The Hoanbu herd!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

The Piddlin Acres herd
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

The Kastdemur's Lamancha herd!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ ME TOO!!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^Me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

The Long Vu herd! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The Autumn Acres herd :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Ohh what the heck, I'll take Kastdemur's Nubian herd too!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Buttin Heads herd!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want Paperclip!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! She is very pretty!! I want her too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She's even more beautiful in person 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet she is!! Luck you!

Phoenix Rising Farm Sensation


----------



## meluvgoats

Dills F Talk that Talk
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dill's GA Headliner
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

BSA Playin In The Paint
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Little tots estate jorja peach
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> BSA Playin In The Paint
> :2cents:


I like that one too!!

LOL Lauren!

Phoenix Rising Bird is The Word


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Phoenix Raising Sweet Thang
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Pheonix Rising cream puff  
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Pheonix Rising Amaze Me
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Phoenix Rising Ruffia


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Redwood Hill's X-Rated July :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey no stealing my goats!!

Phoenix Rising Summer Bird :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Golden Brook From GingerSnap
:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Redwood Hills X-rated Tango








And I have a grand daughter of hers to!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There you all go stealing my goats again!!

Thegoatgirl that is so cool!

Velvet Acres Super Star Sydney 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Redwood Hill's MC Zinger
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CH Longvu Bx Kiwi Mango iFruity 
:2cent:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Redwood Hill's X-Rated Rima
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eastwind Farm Dorcas :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rancho-Snowfall Tulsa Time

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is Pretty!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I had a reservation on her, but she had two bucks  
Rancho-Snowfall TachAboutMe
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I remember that... too bad...

ARMCH God's Love Farm Cloudy
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

What cool gifts to get from a vending machine!
JF4 Sweet Emotion
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I got to show her at Nationals though witch was cool 
Agreed! If only all those goats could be in my pen!

Old Mountain Farm Europa 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Way cool!!!
LOL! I know right!

Utterly Blessed Fiesta
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

CSB Maximum Impact


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A free trip to the 2013 ADGA Nationals!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

a truck and trailer so I don't need to find a way to get my goats out there! 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Lower gas prices so maybe I can convince my parents to let me go!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
Me too!! 
:2cents: 

Oh far are you from MN anyway?


----------



## caprine crazy

I am 555.02 mi. away from Austin, MN according to Mapquest.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not bad.... I forget how far I looked at Mapquest and my GPS! LOL! All I remember is it will take 23-24 hours to get there!

a bee nest
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:wink: 
A new random goat
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sounds good to me!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A LaMancha doeling from Kastdemur's 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a nubian doeling from Blissberry
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

AN Alpine from Autumn Acres 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Alpine doeling from Redwood Hills
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why not!? :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A LaMancha from Redwood Hill's :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Sounds good to me!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

an ND doeling from Jasper Pines
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes me too!
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Some random person's social security number
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
An Algedi doe
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

hehe
a dills doeling
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A movie
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A National show near me.
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
You own the world
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Boy I wish! LOL!

coffee...
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
a cat
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a Toggenburg doeling.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a LaMancha doeling!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Theres no La Manchas over here in Ireland  :sigh: 
A kinder doeling
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That stinks!

an Alpine doeling
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A nubian doeling
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Barney Fife
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Skyla!!!! (you just got transported through a vending machine)
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Hey I want her too! 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! It's kinda tight in there! no more transporting me!! LOL!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Riley and Lauren! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! Sorry!
HAHA! You can't expect both of us the fit in a vending machine :help:

Kayla and Lauren!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Why not?! You can get packed in a wrapper and fit perfectly! 

Kayla!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! No way! LOL!
All of you!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh but all three of us have to fit!?

Sydney and Jerry!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeppers  LOL!
Hey NO! But you can have one of their kids 

Brookie!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RUDE! 

LOL! Oh please! Pretty please with a cherry on top!?

No!!! Not my baby girl!

Talker!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hehe!
You can't have the parents, but a baby yes 

LOL! But she's so pretty :tears: 

NOOOOO!!!!
Lovers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh fine I guess I can settle for that 

LOL! Too bad  :laugh:

hehe!

Let me just see her udder first! LOL!

Fiesta 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! You'll have to! LOL!

RUDE! 

LOL!

NO WAY!
Snappy
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fine 

 

Hmm... Sure but you have to take GA too! lol!

Peach!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Hehe! Okay then 

NO! You can't have my donkey headed goat!
Puffy
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

But she has a donkey head and blue eyes!! LOL!

No way! 

Pilot!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah they blue eyes and white face make it worse! Just draws attention to it! LOL!

:tears:
NOOOOO!
Peanut


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Then Why can't I have her!? LOL!

aww poo!

Well he isn't really mine..... LOL! But NO! hehe!

a buck of my own! (preferably Phoenix Rising Mine That Bird)
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cuz I love that ol' donkey!

Hehe!
RUDE 

LOL! 
Mazie!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh fine :roll: :laugh:



NO WAY!!! She is my baby girl!

Cracker!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!

But....She's pretty!
NO! You can't have my crack head either! LOL!

Lilly!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes she is! But she is MY pretty girl! 

not Lilly girl!!

Rink Dink!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

But she'd look mighy fine out in my pen too!

LOL!

NOOO! That's my mom's goat!
Leah
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! and your gals would look AMAZING out in mine 

LOL! Tell her I'll be there to pick her up next week LOL! 

NO!!!! lol!

Vanessa 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

Talker!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yoda!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! and your gals would look AMAZING out in mine
> 
> LOL! Tell her I'll be there to pick her up next week LOL!
> 
> NO!!!! lol!
> 
> Vanessa
> :2cents:


Yeah I'm sure they would :roll: LOL!

That's not going to go over very well  

NO!



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yoda!!!
> :2cents:


That's my mom's goat too, dream on! 

Brookie's sister from last year (Grace?)
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Well I'll bring a wad of counterfeit money (she won't know that) and I'll bribe her with it! Then I will have Yoda and Dinky!  *thinking to self* Now where can I find counterfeit money :chin:

Yep Lil' Grace And Nope! You can't have her! 

That Chammy doeling you had this year.... was she Mabel's?
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA!!!! Well now that I know your plan I'll be about to warn her! LOL!



The flashy one? Yes that was Mabel's...You'll have to steal her away from several little kids that love her very, very much...Why would you wanna do that?! LOL!

Levi Jr.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh darn...  I didn't think about that one :? :laugh: Now what shall I do.... onder: 

Yes that's the one! Aww... I would feel so bad....

Ha! good luck! The little girl that has him would skin you alive if you put a finger on him!

Uproar! :drool:

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Well whatever you come up with don't tell me LOL!

LOL! That's what I thought 

Oh...Well in that case she can have him LOL!

Birdy
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Maybe I should send an email and pretend to be an interested 'buyer'! 

LOL!

Haha!

Oh no fair!! I WANT HER SOOOO BAD!!!!!!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well since they're not even available for sale any emails we get I know will be from you 

LOL!
Bird is the Word 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! And the fact that you have my email :laugh:

AH! I want him TOO!!!!!
:2cents: But I also want Mine That Bird!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes I do  That's not gonna work either! ANd you don't even know my mom's email address!

LOL!
I'll take Dorcus!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Um... I do! :angel2: Sorta....

LOL! And I'll take Sensation! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! What is it then?! LOL!
I'll take Duh, Winning
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You want me to post it here!?

I want Summer Love
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sure why not LOL!
I'll take Warpaint!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really will no joke!

Oh I want him too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't care, really  LOL!
Hehe!
Rancho-Snowfall LilRedRodeo
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Ok! meandmy4horses @ yahoo.com  You forwarded me the class list for ADGA and I saw it 

a mini horse!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yep that's it  Hehe! I never thought about that LOL!
More chickens!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

more goats!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

a new turkey taht is just like Buddy
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a baby goat that is being bottle fed. I <3 bottle feeding!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Me too 
a lambar
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too bad your not closer to me Riley I found one on CL for $25!

I big huge barn and pen for my goats!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A metal building with a metal roof so Miracle will stop ripping the shingles off her house!!! :hair: 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOTS of money so I can buy and pay for LOTS of goats!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Agreed!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And a big barn and pen just for all the bucks I want! LOL!

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Or the biggest nitrogen tank you can find!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!! And it NEVER runs out! 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
A perfect world.
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

That sounds good :thumbup: 
1000000 finished champ does! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The Redwood Hill's Alpine herd!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:dance: 
Little tots estate herd :drool: 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Riley's herd! LOL!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! NO WAY!
Skyla's herd!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Carrie Underwood. 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!! Why not Riley!?

HA! Good luck with that!! 

Ashley's herd :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cuz I'm NOT giving you all my goaties for 2 cents! Feel free to take Maggie if you want her though  LOL!
Old Mountain Farm's herd
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Goldenbrook farm
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Riley! I think I would like Syd. instead :laugh:

Oh I want OMF too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No way! You can have wild Maggie with her awful udder LOL!
hehe!
Ellen's herd!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I think I'll pass then! LOL!

OH YES!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## JustKidding

a vending machine. (Hi Skyla) :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi Kelsey :wave:

Kylee's herd!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

(you spell my name Kelsie) Skya's Mazy (She is soooo cute) :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops! Sorry!

LOL! NO WAY! SHe is my baby girl!

Fiesta
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! She's sooo cute 

NO!
Brook!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Brook too! :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! She is! I can't wait to show her next year! and her udder the year after! LOL!

LOL!

NO WAY!
Jerry


----------



## JustKidding

I will have your hole herd when I am done
Cream puff. 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what you think!

NO WAY!!! She isn't mine! She is my sister's 


Mine That Bird
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Still part of the herd.
Georgia
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GA is my sister's too! Your gonna steal them from a little girl!?

Summer Bird :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Ok
But they are still part of the herd.
Love Bug


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well you can't have her for free! 

Rinky Dink


----------



## JustKidding

not for free I pay a good two cents.LOL 

Peanut butter boy.
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well sadly he isn't mine nor part of my herd! We are using him and that is why he is on my site 

Merlin :2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Ok.
Gingersnap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You forgot to pay foe her too!

a way to get to MN next year
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

yay I have all your goats. YOUUUUUU dont have one of mine.
Skyla's farm
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You don't want my 'farm' we have less then an acre.... :sigh: 

A HUGE field that I can make some goat pens and hay the rest (Oh and it's alfalfa hay)
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

To add on to my 8 acres more land and pets
You are going to love this. 
Skyla :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A big barn and house to go on that HUGE plot of alfalfa LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

you love alfalfa.how can you fit that thru avending machine
lots of money. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would love to be able to feed it! But it is just too pricey...

Phoenix Rising Rock Candy
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

a BLUE RIBBON show goat. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a homebred doeling to bring to Nationals next summer that wins everthing!


----------



## JustKidding

you did not pay.
a puppy :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops! :2cents:

and my Sydney doeling!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!
A doeling out of Brookie and Mazie!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

thx for the reminder Mazie. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and a doeling out of Cracker, Peach, Talker, Fiesta, Yoda, and Rink DInk!
:2cents: Man what a deal! LOL!


----------



## JustKidding

A belt for Saggie Pants :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What??!! That would be more like $4000! LOL!
Snappy!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: LOL!!! Yes he most Def. needs one! :laugh: Poor Gabe! :ROFL: 

Jerry and Pilot 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We posted at the same time!
LOL!!! Ya... I guess it would! :ROFL:

NOOOO!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
And you can't have them either! If I don't have any bucks, I can't breed Sydney and you will not get a doeling! LOL!

GA
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

forget about the belt it is funny to wach his pants fall
Skyla :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's a good point Riley! LOL! I guess you can keep them... but I want my money back! LOL!

a LGD
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

more goats :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOTS of my own bucks!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh that's a good point Riley! LOL! I guess you can keep them... but I want my money back! LOL!


LOL! Here ya go :2cents: LOL!

more does!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And their beautiful babies!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Adelaide and Sarah. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A LaMAncha doeling from Longvu!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A LaMancha doeling from South-Fork!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a kid from Ellen!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Hershey kisses :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

More goats from Phoenix Rising!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

The petting zoo's Shelby :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

ARMCH Doe
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Oliver twist :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

War Paint


----------



## JustKidding

Steeler you did not pay again.

onder: I going to get Skyla :2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Skyla I alone here.anyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorry I'm back......

a money tree
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! who doesn't!?

A new house next to Riley! 
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

you can get that buy the tree will grow old that is Y I am getting 300 million dollers :2cents:
hey what about me! :worried:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nothing personal! It was a joke, My mom really likes the house forsale next to Riley house... that's all 

The Rosasharn Herd!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

I hope she is closer to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who? Riley? She lives in Colorado 

the Dragonfly herd!
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

oh sorry blanked out.I forgot to tell you I am moving to the house next to Riley.
Duck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What town is she in?

Klunk


----------



## JustKidding

CO Springs HAAA
Kelsie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! LOL! :laugh: 

eating


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I guess it's more Calhan...

food
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

candy
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ice cream
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

S'mores


----------



## JustKidding

rober I pay.
Smoothies :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

butterfingers
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Skyla did not pay.
I did an s at the end


----------



## caprine crazy

Skyla forgets to often.

pretzels


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Kayla! Rude!!

Apple
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
peach
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Watermellon 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

grapes
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fish
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

beef
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pork
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

chicken
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Elie may
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Connie
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 
Sweet pea(?) (pecky one right?)
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yep that's her :roll:
Mathilda
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!

I can't remember any of your other chickens names

Fries
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Sandy
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a dog
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a cat
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a muffin! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hehe!
A cookie!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a.... um... CHEESE CAKE!!! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

rasberry pie
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

rasberry pie
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bread and Butter pickles 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Cheese!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a mouse!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

a rabid squirrel!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yikes! LOL!

a wild pig
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Yummy! :drool: 

skunk
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! :drool:

a fire
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh!

Rain
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

A goat. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a cow
:2cents:

Oh Riley, guess what!? Our friends with the cow said I can milk it!!! :stars:


----------



## JustKidding

at the fair I never saw anyone milk their cow.
Horses :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jumping beans
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Thats cool, Skyla! My uncle has tons of cows, I milk some!

Milking machine
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

A blue Ribbion :2cents: I want one too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's so cool Skyla :stars:
A GRCH 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:wink: 
A kidding cam
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so cool Lauren! I wish we could have a cow! Even if it's a beef cow (that would be SO good!)

I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Its cool!

I'll buy ya one for Christmas :wink: 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fine with me! LOL!


Everything free for Nationals!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

That'd be cool!

Millions of dollars!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it would!

Oh me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

I think me as well
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You? I want you!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want both of you!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Wait I'm getting confused!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Me too!

a cat fish
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A salmon
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a turkey pork thy 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
Iced Cupcakes!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! Sounds good to me!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

ya know some ice cream sounds really good right now. 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! Riley was teasing me with some a little while ago!

Hershey bar
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

Peanut butter m&m's
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want some too :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Peanut butter cookies!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!!! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oatmeal cookies :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yum!

Sugar cookies
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:drool:
gummy bears
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh me too!!! Me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
licorice
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GROSS! 

Peach Rings
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I only like the red licorice :laugh:

Onion rings (So GROSSSS)
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only like twizlers... but other red licorice is GROSS!


Oh YUMMY!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
EWWWWWW GROSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

French fries
:2cnets:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy! LOL!

Oh yes me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a mini horse!

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A purple chicken.

:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
A green hedgehog
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a pink cow (strawberry milk? LOL!)
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
I want one too!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I would like a mini hereford heifer!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A Boer doe from Pam (Toth Boer Goats)
:2cents:


----------



## thegoatgirl

A black alpine doeling that is the daughter of Willow Run WRAW Jasmine, and her Sire is Vance's Flash of Lightning, a Vance's Remus Robena son!! :drool: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A doe kid out of Birdy!
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A draft horse.
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A little Jersey cow!

:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a duck
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a beef cow
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

pork :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Mmmm.......

I want one of Riley's mini horses!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME TOO!!! I want Armor!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You can have him! He's a fool!
I want Mircale 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Take her! Just a warning, she WILL NOT get a long with other goats!

I want Peaches! Poor Riley, Skyla and I just keep taking all her animals!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! My Nigies will kick her butt! LOL!
I know! :help:
Mazie!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YAY!!! LOL!

HAHA!!

NO WAY!!!

a rat
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! You people need to stop taking my critters!
Why not?!

A mouse
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, if we can't have Mazie, we'll have to take Brooke!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Poor Skyla all her goats are robbed LOL!

I want Cracker and Talker :wink: 
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

I like Cream Puff! Beautiful coloring!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
I want Lovers!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!
I like Puffy's color too! Wish there was WAY less white LOL!
You can have the DRAMA queen if ya want her Riley!
OH! And NO WAY are you taking Brook!!

Yoda!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Dang it! 

Talker


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Fiesta 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Pilot  
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Jerry!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Stella
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peach
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Snappie!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Noooo!!! LOL!!

Sydney!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
Lucille :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want her too!!! I LOVE little Rinky Dinky! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't have any goats left now :help:
Doo-Whop
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Aww... Poor Riley! LOL! 

Oh me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

poor Riley!

Me too!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! I feel really sorry for myself 
Dung Beetle (the goat lol)
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Flower Power
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

HAHA!! And what about your doe kid from her "Poop Pile" LOL! :ROFL:

Uni :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope! She said she was gonna name whatever kid we get Dill's Maggot! :roll:
Painted Lady! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! :ROFL: LOVE it!!! (Sorta... Maggots make me sick! LOL!)

:drool: 

Tiger L
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I know! It's awful! Oh and she'll do it too! You just watch!
Lucille Two!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! That would be funny! I'll tell her "Good Job!" When I see her at Nationals! :ROFL:

Shimmer :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Will that be the doe kid your getting Riley :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

Brooke
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes possibly! :roll:
I'll have a little surprise for her too! hehe
Mazie, Brook and Puffy!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh!? What is it?!?!

NOOOOOO!!!!! LOL!

Talker, Peach, Sydney, Cracker, Fiesta 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll PM you and tell you, I don't want her to see it until Nationals 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Peanut!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh sneaky!! LOL!

HEHE!!

NOOO!!

Seeweed 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yep! 
Oh come on why not?!

a shark
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Can't wait to hear!!

LOL!

a whale 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hehe!
Shrimp :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK!!

lobster 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What?! Soooooooo good!

:drool:
Crab!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EWWW!!

NASTY!!

flounder 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUMMM! :drool:

a tree
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Agreed Skyla!

flowers
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What is wrong with you people?! Seafood is the BESSSTTTTTT!!!!!!

roses
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad I'm not alone Kayla! LOL!
NO it isn't!!! It is SO gross!!!

Daffodils
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No way! It's just awesome! I could eat it all day long!

Lillies
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yucko! 

morning glories


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I have to pay for them!? LOL!

petunas
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Hey Riley, I LOVE seafood! Except for prawns, lobsters and shrimp :thumb: 

LOL

Ediweiss(sp)
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry! I was on an iPod.. and forgot....

LOL! NASTY!!!

mulch
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

happy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wrong game! LOL!

rose bush
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops! 
a LaMancha!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

An Alpine!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A new Nigie doe!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Rancho-Snowfall Adalida
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rancho-Snowfall LittleLessTach
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Muchie doeling to show at Nationals!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and another ND doe to show too! LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A RG doe to show! LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A LaMancha/Alpine doe!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would be happy with that!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
A Nubian doeling!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A mini Mancha
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A LaMancha buck!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want the black and white one from Rancho-Snowfall (can't remember his name :roll: )
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

TachDutch?
Rancho-Snowfall Tulsa Time :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK... I'll go look and tell ya  LOL!

Me too!! :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I Love that doe! I sooooo wish she could have had a doeling for me 
Rancho-Snowfall Lucile
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Maybe you could reserve one from her again?

Rancho-Snowfall Baby Blue
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I want the doe on Craigslist more! LOL!

Rancho-Snowfall LilRedRodeo
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! LOL!

A Rosasharn doe
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I Love her!
Another Dill's doe!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I want a Dill's doe too!!! REALLY bad!! More then a Rosasharn!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Wouldnt blame you Skyla! 

Dills GA Rinky dink
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Dill's GA Headliner


----------



## meluvgoats

Sugarmoon O Skypilot
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHYYY???!!!!
Bella 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

NOOO! Your not getting my lil gal :angry: 
I'll take Lucille then  
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Can I have talker PLEAAASSSEEE??? 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lauren you already got her! LOL! (That's Rinky Dink  )

I want Fiesta!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kayla, NO! You can't have my baby!
NOOOOOOO!!!!!
Brook!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Not Brookie!!

Cracker!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! Aww why not?!
NOOO! Not butt crack! LOL!!!!!!
Mazie 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think you know  Maybe I would consider a trade 

LOL!!! :ROFL:

NNOOO WAY!

Peach
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

For who??? LOL! You can have Maggie or Mabel, possibly Stella, but that's it! LOL!

Awwwww poop!
Snap!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! No way! Not fro my Brookie girl! I want at least Rinky Dink! LOL!!

LOL!

NO!!! not unless you take GA too! hehe!

So I get Peach!? You never said no!

Sydney
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Well you're not getting her  LOL!
hehe! Alright I'll take her too!

NOO WAY! You can't have her!

Not gonna happen! Not my suddy Syd! LOL!
Puff!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Fine 

LOL! YAY!!

Aww darn!

Pretty please!?! With a cherry on top!?

NO!!!

Bridy!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Lol
Heres my herd now
Brook, Bea, Bell, Talker, Sydney, lucille, piolit(sp), snappie and firecracker
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! :ROFL:
an Alpine!
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

"Oh Susannah" with a banjo accompaniment

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Nice try Lauren!

a new guitar tuner! Mine broke and I can't tune my guitar! :help:
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You play guitar???
A National CH doe!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta LOL! I am learning but I can't play it right now until I get it tuned! LOL!

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! That's cool  
A LaMancha buck!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to lean to play good but I just can't get a rhythm lol!

A LaMancha doe!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Moonglow Zip Black Velvet
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a doe kid out of her!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

I play piano and my bro plays guitar, he has a book bout guitars that I was looking thru and it had something where u can tune by ear and stuff

Me too
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know... I just can't do it! LOL!

A ND Buck kid out of Phoenix Rising Summer Bird 
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

The ability to tune and play a guitar. You are now an expert guitarist.

:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A doeling out of Dills F Talk that Talk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be happy if I can tune a guitar milkmaid!

Me too! Or a buckling if her udder is nice!
:2cents:


----------



## KW Farms

A treasure chest.

:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

with LOTS of money in it!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

some reeds for my clarinet!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a cute LGD puppy
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

An Australian Shepherd!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Blue healer 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A tabby cat
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a calico cat 
:2cent:


----------



## caprine crazy

Skyla you do the same thing I do when I post! You forgot the s. :wink:

A gray tabby
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops! LOL!

a orange tabby 
:2cents: I didn't forget the S!!! LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

Yay! LOL!

A Nigi doe in milk.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A chicken
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

a turkey 
:2cents:


----------



## goat

a fat frog :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yuck!

a Cou Clair ND doeling
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

Skyla's herd. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a pencil 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A notebook
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a pen
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a dog
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a bone
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

something dead. LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Sounds like something my dog would like! LOL!

a stick to poke it with!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Haha that's gross!
it's insides LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

HAHA!! I like to poke dead things!

GROSS!!

it's hide! hehe!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

EWW!!!!!

a cat
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You're weird Skyla! LOL!
a kitten
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Fame
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! agreed Riley :laugh: 

mouse
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

There's alot of things my stomach can handle, but poking dead things is not one of them!!!!

guinea pig
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA!!!!! :ROFL: 
A turkey
:2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Machine gun fire
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A pistol
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a new goat
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A horse.
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A duck
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A Nubian
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

An Alpine
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A Boer


----------



## goat

nothing :2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^:laugh:

Moonglow Zip Black Velvet!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> There's alot of things my stomach can handle, but poking dead things is not one of them!!!!
> 
> guinea pig
> :2cents:


LOL! Oh come on! It's fun! :ROFL:



meluvgoats said:


> LOL! agreed Riley :laugh:
> 
> mouse
> :2cents:


Rude! 



Lost Prairie said:


> You're weird Skyla! LOL!
> a kitten
> :2cents:


And Ruder! LOL! 

A doeling and buckling from Riley!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

FUN?! You're a strange duck Skyla LOL!

LOL!
A doeling out of Brookie!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well it's gross but that's what makes it fun! LOL! So you can scream and be weird while you poke it! :ROFL: It's only fun when you have a friend with you though! 

hehe

a life time supply or alfalfa
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! You're strange! LOL!

Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Oh! I meant OF not OR! LOL!

and a lifetime supple of grain (and supplements!) 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: :roll:
LOL!

A can of Fight Bac
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A smurf!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

^ LOL!
A lifetime supply of goats!!!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

me three!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ALL of Riley's goats!! 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What?! No way!
All of Skyla's goats 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Hey! No way girlfriend!

The Dill's herd!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Umm...I don't think that will go over well AT ALL! Ellen will break you in two LOL!
Lauren's herd!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Well I have a plan! *evil laugh* LOL!

the Dragonfly herd
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! good luck with that LOL!
The Rosasharn herd
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

All of liz's goats!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Miracle!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> LOL! good luck with that LOL!
> The Rosasharn herd
> :2cents:


Why thank you!!  LOL! Make sure you warn her while your there  JK!

RT :laugh: 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Haha!!!!!! :ROFL:

LOL!
Cameron!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't look at me when Doo Whop goes missing! :angel2: 

LOL!!

the blue guitar I want
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Woppers is one of Ellen's favs, have fun with that LOL!

a gorgeous LaMancha doeling
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Well I can see why :drool: hehe

Me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

You can't have my Miracle!

Peach
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

Oh but I want her too!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why not Kayla?! LOL!
No way!
Puff!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe

 Fine

NOOOOO!!!!

Phoenix Rising Summerbird 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Bird is the word
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Phoenix rising mine that bird
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dorcus!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Vanessa
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO WAY!
a ball
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

a bat
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a rat
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a cat
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A kitten
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A child
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Taylor Swift
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:whatgoat: 
Katy Perry
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Rihanna!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL is right!!

Lady Gaga
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!
Chris Brown (I'm listening to one of his songs right now )


----------



## meluvgoats

Cool

Jason Derulo
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol!
Hehe! I like a lot of his music!
Trey Songz
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Adele
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mercy Me
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Hunter Hayes
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Toby Mac
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Jay-Z
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

1D
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

LMFAO
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tim McGraw 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kelly Clarkson
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jeremy Camp
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Maroon 5
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kanye West 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A new goat!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
An Alpine, LaMancha and Nigerian!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A Nigi, Kinder, Fainter, Boer, Nubian, Togg, Alpine, and Pygmy!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

A horse


----------



## caprine crazy

One of Riley's Mini horses!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no way!
A gorgeous LaMancha buck
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too Kayla!!
:2cents: 

You can send me Armor


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No! Not Army-Man!
Dixie (I think that's what you said you dogs name was)
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! But I thought you said you were gonna sell him!? I'll send you lots of pics 

Yep that's her name! And nope! You can't have her!! 

Talker 
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I don't think we are! He's a fancy driving horse!
LOL! 
NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A Brookie doe!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Cool!

hehe!!

You can have that 

A Sydney doe!!
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Oh goodie!
Hehe!
A Mazie Doeling!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

A Peach buckling!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Veronica!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want YoYo!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

I want Fiesta!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was gonna say that next! LOL!

Lucille (Just love little Rinky!)
:2cents:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOO WAY!
Miracle, Mazie, Puff, Brook, and all their kids!  LOL!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RUDE!!! LOL!

My Jenny Girl
:2cents:


----------



## JustKidding

My herd. :2cents:


----------



## milkmaid

Battery acid
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Ipod
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Me too!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!!!
Camanna herd
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh yes!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Able Acres Boer Goat herd!!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All the Minis at AMHR Nationals! LOL! :drool:

:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A red and white paint horse!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Morgan mare
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A mini mare
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ Me TOO!!!! LOL!!
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

Dont forget me!!!^
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

A Mini gelding
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:thumbup: 
A mini mare
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a mini stallion 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A mini foal
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

a bottle fed baby goat!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a Doe out of Dill's Doo ***!
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A doe out of talker!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a doe out of Peach 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

A doe out of firecracker!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not paying for you! 

A doe out of Fiesta 
:2cents:


----------



## meluvgoats

:thumb: ME TOO!!
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a Morgan horse
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

A Paint mare or gelding
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

I know this is from last year but I still want to play.
A Grand Prix Jumper:2cents:


----------



## goathiker

A jack up built to the max GMC Jimmy
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A lot of land that comes with goats and horses
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A LaMancha buck
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

baby nubians
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A year with my 4-H friends
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

goblins! LOL

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A jumper.
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

a bus
:2cents:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: A Lacie...
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

a girl called emma.... LOL
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A BF
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

a soccer ball
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

:2cents:a horse


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A Nubian kid

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A new goat:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The cutest goat on the face of the earth, also a grand champion ADGA goat

:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

a stick to shoo my naughty goats
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

Another fair
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Air

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

Life
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Death

:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

some patients:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A dozen roses

:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

some clouds
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

Glitter Gun
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A bedazzler

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

Sprinkels
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

farm
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

horse barn
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Goats!

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A new book
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A pickle 

:2cents:


----------



## BibleGoats

Akhal Teke Stallion
Quarter


----------



## Scottyhorse

A lemon tree

:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

More pickles

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

to go to an Avril Lavigne concert
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Even more pickles!

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

cookies
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Quesadillas 

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

pasta
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pickles 

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

no pickles
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

PICKLES!!!

:2cents:


----------



## BibleGoats

Baby tree
Fifty dollars


----------



## NubianFan

:2cents: A slice of perfectly made peanut butter pie with chocolate sauce drizzled over it.... LOL


----------



## Goatzrule

sweet
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Chili's

:2cents:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think I understand this game... LOL


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Pickles rock!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You say what comes out for the other person's money... So like I put in two cents, and I'm going to say...

A soccer ball!
(Then put in my money)
:2cents: 

Then the next person:

A bicycle wheel
:2cents:

Etc.


----------



## usamagoat

thunder... 
:2cents:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Oops...

1950's-1960's Ford F-100

:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

PICKLES! 


:2cents:


----------



## NubianFan

ice cream:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Halloween Candy

:2cents:


----------



## NubianFan

Tap shoes:2cents:


----------



## BibleGoats

Toilet
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Halloween candy

:2cents:


----------



## BibleGoats

Horse feed
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

more money
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

PICKLES!!!  deep fried :drool:

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

eww!
no scary movies
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yum! Pickles are awesome! 

The best goat in the world
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

The best horse in the world
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A 1 day old goat and her sister and mom

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A new baby goat
:2cents:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A book

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

:2cents:bee


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A wasp

:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

a baby human with goblin ears
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

A phone
:2cents:


----------



## usamagoat

a class
:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

nothing
:2cents:


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Pint of goat milk

*$500.00*


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## Goatzrule

warm weather
:2cents:


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Winning a swim meet

*$3*


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## fishin816

Reservations (that will work!) from the Doe Fairy!

*inserts 17 coins!!!*


----------



## kenzie

A goat ramp
*inserts coin*


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Goat feed for a year.

*$13*


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## fishin816

Whole grain feed mixture 

*inserts five coins* 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Goat blanket 
*inserts 3 coins*


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Free shipping on goat supplies
(I wish 

*$22.70*


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Better luck with the herd

"Priceless"!!!!
"A lot of money"!!!! 

Btw the things in parentheses is what I'm goin to pay!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Goatzrule

:anyone:
*two cents* to see old friends


----------



## COgoatLover25

Spotted Nubian doe with perfect conformation and udder :grin:

**inserts coin**


----------



## Goatzrule

a horse that jumps and can do cute tricks 
:2cents:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dalmatian puppy

:2cents:


----------



## Goatzrule

pit bull
:2cents:


----------

